# Lost ID



## iwillard (Apr 17, 2015)

Getting ready to put out my Paphs for a drink,one on the left is missing an ID. All I remember this species needs to stay on the dry side but the rest escapes me. Anyone can help?





Close up picture....


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 17, 2015)

Felinipedium hirsutissimum, the hairy catspaw, much more finicky than ladyslippers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2015)

Hmmm -- I thought it was a CATtleya hirsutissimum, alba. And what a beautiful example!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 17, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm -- I thought it was a CATtleya hirsutissimum, alba. And what a beautiful example!



:rollhappy: Beautiful CATtleya specimen !!!


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 17, 2015)

Does she prefer Kat-Lite or regular fertilizer?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 18, 2015)

Its a regular cat and a darn nuisance: prone to knocking pot plants over on purpose. The good news is that a regular application of water tends to get rid of them after a while.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2015)

TyroneGenade said:


> Its a regular cat and a darn nuisance: prone to knocking pot plants over on purpose. The good news is that a regular application of water tends to get rid of them after a while.



Lol


----------



## iwillard (Apr 18, 2015)

Made a tag " Felinipedium hirsutissimum". Tried fertilizing in the past,she will not grow! Weights about 12 pounds,7 pounds of it is fur.



> prone to knocking pot plants over on purpose



Only if I yell at her,she'll then knocked down anything that isn't nailed to the floors/walls.

CATtleya is a good one too.:clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 18, 2015)

Cattleya meowmeowensis


----------



## Wendy (Apr 19, 2015)

LOL! Having three cats who had full run of my old orchid room I know your situation. Mine loved to sit in pots and boxes too.....lovely Catleyas....until I watered them :rollhappy::rollhappy: 
Your girl is very pretty. :clap:


----------



## iwillard (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you Wendy. 
I love cats and dogs, horses and anything with fur/paws with the exception of field mice and deer which spreads tick borne diseases.
Lost few of my dogs to TBD and it isn't pretty.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a very pretty cat. I have to show my GF later.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 20, 2015)

Behind that pretty face lies a little devil in disguise,Eric.

If it's bad,you better believe she is going to give it a try and succeed.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 20, 2015)

When do you plan to divide?


----------



## iwillard (Apr 20, 2015)

She can't be divided..snip,snip....

I love kittens and puppies more than anything but there are enough of them out there who are multiplying fast and furious,no need to add to the same pot.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2015)

There are a lot of hairs to split there


----------

